# FREE 1 Year McAfee VirusScan Plus 2008 License for EVERYONE



## saqib_khan (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are the steps on how to get free McAfee VirusScan Plus 2008 license to protect you from virus, spyware, dangerous websites and hackers for 365 days.

1. Click *tinyurl.com/2ec2rn link and click banner that says “Free PC Security Protect your PC for 12 months with McAfee VirusScan Plus”

2. Click the Register Now button.

3. Enter first name, last name, email address, password and click I Agree button. Your password must contain at least one letter and one number.

4. When you’re at the receipt page, click Go to My Account button.

5. You should see that McAfee VirusScan Plus being listed at the account’s page. Click the download/install icon.

6. Scroll right to the bottom of the page and click I Agree button

7. Click Download button and you’ll download DMSetup.exe which is in 621KB size.

8. Run DMSetup.exe when download completes. McAfee download manager should automatically log you in and find that you have McAfee VirusScan Plus in your account, then just click Download button.

9. Wait for the McAfee download manager to finish downloading McAfee VirusScan Plus. The total file size should be around 38MB.

10. Once finished downloading, click Install and follow the on-screen instruction.

Voila! You now have a fully featured antivirus software McAfee VirusScan Plus 2008 to protect you from virus, spyware, dangerous websites and hackers for 365 days.

If still there r any problem pls see source.    


Source: *tinyurl.com/3bjds5

One thing I forgot. Moderators if u find any piracy in this post than pls delete it. But I don't think its piracy. It's a trick.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks.. will try..!
And its not illegel IMHO.. Recently we had a KIS free giveaeay at a Chinese site too..!


----------



## ismart (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for info


----------



## Manvendu Das (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanx I tried but how would I know it is valid till 1 year.

Sorry buddy.I came to know, I checked my account where it is declared as expiration date is 17/03/2009.Thanx Again,because I was searching for a good Antivirus


----------



## utsav (Mar 17, 2008)

Free ka maal hai dum se register karo


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2008)

IMHO McAfee really sucks.......

But free ka hai toh kya jaa raha hai........I'm downloading


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 18, 2008)

Old stuff, last year, the bank was giving Mcafee 2007, seems to be an ongoing partnership.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the link.
i registered and downloaded DMSetup.exe
but i havent installed it. can i do it at a later stage, since i dont need it atm


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the news.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 18, 2008)

@varun
you can install it anytime. you can even download it, and copy the setup files from its folder in the %temp% folder. You can then install it later anytime.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanx for the info 



gagandeep said:


> IMHO McAfee really sucks.......



It isn't that bad yaar. Just that it is a little system heavy . I hav used it previously but now i use nod32 and am happy with it


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 21, 2008)

Will try this...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

Great!

BTW I use and i am happy with Kaspersky Internet Security 7.

waise agar yeh free hai toh mai isse apne dusre HDD mein install karta hu


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 21, 2008)

I could not get that ....

any1 tried now???


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, looks like I am late. I am getting the following Error message when clicking on the banner:

Error
We were unable to process your request. Please click here to return to the ‘My Account’ page.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 24, 2008)

lol Mcafee will bring my laptop to its knees 

I use Comodo Firewall pro and Spybot search & destroy
both are free and more than enough protection for a system 



and yeah the offer is not working now.. may be they noticed the huge amount of referrals from thinkdigit  



_


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 25, 2008)

yup, now it's not working.


----------

